# Sticky  Gol Forum Users Photo Gallery



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

This thread is so the Gol forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their Gol.
1. ONLY post pictures of Gol (or variants thereof including the Pointer, Voyage, Saveiro, Parati, Gacel, Senda etc ).
2. If not your Gol, state otherwise.
3. No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only.


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

My previous VW Gol G1 before going to the dyno









At the dyno


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend of mine called Emiliano from Argentina and his Gol G1 also crossflow, while upgrading to a Fueltech FT450


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

16v or 8v?? Pick a side Gol G4 Drag Racing


----------



## davepete (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought a 2001 Gol last year when I was in Peru. We drove from Norther Peru to Nazca in the south and put on a lot of miles just back and forth for the beach, shopping etc. 
Moving back there next year and can't wait to drive her again.


----------

